# Help with obsolete part for Porter Cable Air Compressor.



## Randy J (Oct 20, 2020)

I have an older Porter Cable air compressor model # CPF6025 VP that has a broken eccentric bearing assembly. The part number for the assembly is Z-AC-0140, but unfortunately it is no longer available for purchase as I have spent several hours searching for it on line. It appears this part was used on many different brands of compressors. Does anyone know of a replacement part that will work? It appears to be cast metal, does anyone know of a metal glue that might work to repair the broken one? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is it magnetic?
snap a pix of where it is broke.


----------



## Randy J (Oct 20, 2020)

Randy J said:


> I have an older Porter Cable air compressor model # CPF6025 VP that has a broken eccentric bearing assembly. The part number for the assembly is Z-AC-0140, but unfortunately it is no longer available for purchase as I have spent several hours searching for it on line. It appears this part was used on many different brands of compressors. Does anyone know of a replacement part that will work? It appears to be cast metal, does anyone know of a metal glue that might work to repair the broken one? Thanks in advance for your response.





iowagold said:


> is it magnetic?
> snap a pix of where it is broke.


I checked and it is not magnetic. Attached is a picture.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

take it to a good weld fab shop
they will be able to identify and should be able to tig it.


----------



## Randy J (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for your response. I will look into getting it welded.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

for right now that maybe the only option till the covid is under wraps...
so much production is stopped.


----------



## bwcheek (11 d ago)

Randy J said:


> I have an older Porter Cable air compressor model # CPF6025 VP that has a broken eccentric bearing assembly. The part number for the assembly is Z-AC-0140, but unfortunately it is no longer available for purchase as I have spent several hours searching for it on line. It appears this part was used on many different brands of compressors. Does anyone know of a replacement part that will work? It appears to be cast metal, does anyone know of a metal glue that might work to repair the broken one? Thanks in advance for your response.


Hi Randy,, I just stumbled onto your post, I have the same issue with my craftsman air compressor, were you able to find a replacement part or did you have to get it welded, any information would help


----------

